# Traditional vs Non Traditional BBQ Sauce



## dwolfpak (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi all,

So I am looking at entering a couple Sauces of mine in our State Fair for judging.  They have 2 categories, "Traditional" and "Non Traditional"

Anyone have any idea what they mean by these?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 10, 2017)

Just a guess...Traditional American Regional. KC Thick and Sweet, Memphis Tangy Tomato, N. Carolina Vinegar, S. Carolina Mustard BBQ Sauce. Verses, Korean Sweet and Spicy, Zesty Apricot Glaze or Strawberry/Balsamic BBQ Sauce. What do you have in mind to enter?...JJ


----------



## dwolfpak (Aug 10, 2017)

I've got 3 I've been working on, my goto is a Rootbeer BBQ Sauce, the other 2 are a strawberry BBQ and a Whisky BBQ.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 10, 2017)

I would think Whiskey and Rootbeer would be traditional, especially if Ketchup/Tomato Paste is one of the first 3 ingredients. Go with Strawberry as a non-traditional entry. Good Luck....JJ


----------



## dwolfpak (Aug 10, 2017)

Sounds Good.  Thanks for the reply...


----------

